# is it so hard to become a male model?



## Lorsss (Nov 6, 2019)

I was browsing the site of the modeling agency *WhyNotModels*, which is one of the most important italian agencies.
I've noticed a minority of theese models are very ugly, and their only quality is having a low bodyFat and often light colored eyes

italiancel with terrible downward growth





WhyNot Models » NICOLAS RIPOLL » Portfolio


WhyNot Models - Portfolio of




www.whynotmodels.com





asiancel





WhyNot Models » BOM LEE » Portfolio


WhyNot Models - Portfolio of




www.whynotmodels.com





cutecel black
http://www.whynotmodels.com/model/ty-

asiancel





WhyNot Models » XUWEI » Portfolio


WhyNot Models - Portfolio of




www.whynotmodels.com





moroccan
http://www.whynotmodels.com/model/bruno-sitton .

africa horn caucasic





WhyNot Models » DJAVAN MANDOULA » Portfolio


WhyNot Models - Portfolio of




www.whynotmodels.com





horseface Barret





WhyNot Models » JOBY BARRETT » Portfolio


WhyNot Models - Portfolio of




www.whynotmodels.com







obviously theese subhuman models are a minority, and most model of this agency look like this:













anyway, seeing so many subhumans in this famous modeling agency makes me realize that the only requirement to become a male model is having a low bodyfat and a decent height.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 6, 2019)

thanks for that, being ugly model and being mogged by Barret and O'pry fuck that


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Nov 6, 2019)

Yeh low bodyfat or at least prominent features such as zygos


----------



## Sasaz2 (Nov 6, 2019)

Low tier modelling is trash, is like being a random actor.
Not worth it


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 6, 2019)

It’s easy and they make no money


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 6, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> It’s easy and they make no money


so what's the point of doing it ?


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 6, 2019)

Sasaz2 said:


> Low tier modelling is trash, is like being a random actor.
> Not worth it


imagine the halo from being a male model: "hello cutie do you know I'm a model?"
furthermore all of theese models have a shit tons of followers on instagram even though they are ugly


----------



## mitodrake (Nov 6, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> imagine the halo from being a male model: "hello cutie do you know I'm a model?"
> furthermore all of theese models have a shit tons of followers on instagram even though they are ugly



How much is a shitton followers for you? 50k


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 6, 2019)

streege said:


> so what's the point of doing it ?


None. It’s for faggots


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 6, 2019)

Bones is everything in modeling

First guy looks pretty good


----------



## DarknLost (Nov 6, 2019)

You just need to be tall,skinny,and have a good haircut


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 6, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Bones is everything


----------



## Sasaz2 (Nov 6, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> imagine the halo from being a male model: "hello cutie do you know I'm a model?"
> furthermore all of theese models have a shit tons of followers on instagram even though they are ugly


If you are ugly she would laugh at you and keep rrpeating how her chad boyfriends is hotter than you and could also be a model if you are one


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 6, 2019)

I mog that asiancel jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 6, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> I mog that asiancel jfl


that's what i was thinking tbh you mog him, he is a truecel


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 6, 2019)

Being a model is a cool job to have when your young

a lot of those dudes probably don’t take it that serious and use it as a side gig

besides that a average male models pay yearly is around 30-44k or you get payed a couple hundred or thousand per photo shot


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 6, 2019)

streege said:


> that's what i was thinking tbh you mog him, he is a truecel
> View attachment 157789


God fucking damn I wanna kill him so bad.
Insanely long midface.
Asians look awful when they have long midface. Whites can have long midface.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 6, 2019)

what you need to become a model:
-tall
-low bf
-not recessed 

you don’t need to be 6psl to become a model. if you wanna become an international model, you do need to be 6psl plus most likely. there’s different tiers of modeling as well. a 5.5psl guy can model at his local agency. even a 5psl guy can as well. people get so caught up in the 1% of looks when there’s “ugly” and “average” models too. there’s a spectrum to it and as long you’re tall, low bf, and not recessed, you can sign a contract and have professional photos taken of you jfl. that’s all it really is.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 6, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> what you need to become a model:
> -tall
> -low bf
> -not recessed
> ...


that asiancel is so fucking recessed tho jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 6, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> that asiancel is so fucking recessed tho jfl


he looks unique. asian with a long mid face? rare. the model halo effect is insane.

legit put anyone in professional lighting, good angle, make up, little photoshop, and that fancy narrow type font all model agencies use AND the fact that you’re viewing him as a male model which is a halo effect in itself (bc we have apex theory about male models meaning we think they’re all the most attractive men) makes him more attractive and makes you see his “ugliness” as uniqueness.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 6, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> he looks unique. asian with a long mid face? rare. the model halo effect is insane.
> 
> legit put anyone in professional lighting, good angle, make up, little photoshop, and that fancy narrow type font all model agencies use AND the fact that you’re viewing him as a male model which is a halo effect in itself (bc we have apex theory about male models meaning we think they’re all the most attractive men) makes him more attractive and makes you see his “ugliness” as uniqueness.


What the fuck do you mean rare jfl all asians have long midface. I see asians looking like that for 100tjmes a week


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 6, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> What the fuck do you mean rare jfl all asians have long midface. I see asians looking like that for 100tjmes a week


okay but not that long. look at that nose. probably 62mm long. it looks unique. plus i rarely see asians with long midfaces


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 6, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> okay but not that long. look at that nose. probably 62mm long. it looks unique. plus i rarely see asians with long midfaces


gives me @toolateforme vibes with the stare and haircut here


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 6, 2019)

That nose is longer than my future 


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> okay but not that long. look at that nose. probably 62mm long. it looks unique. plus i rarely see asians with long midfaces


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 6, 2019)

streege said:


> gives me @toolateforme vibes with the stare and haircut here
> 
> View attachment 157800


jfl he’s GL in that pic.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 6, 2019)

streege said:


> gives me @toolateforme vibes with the stare and haircut here
> 
> View attachment 157800


It's just his shallow eyes with insane upper eyelid protrusion bug eyes.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 6, 2019)

Are long midfaces that noticeable? Fuck have become densensitized to it


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 6, 2019)

You guys who say "Oh they are very ugly" you just don't understand what is NICHE. There is niche for everything as male model and that explains why you see a lot of gay alien skulls out there.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 6, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Are long midfaces that noticeable? Fuck have become densensitized to it


yes it is


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 6, 2019)

streege said:


> yes it is


Okay I guess the more I look at the more it seems normal because right now (after doing something else) it looks uncanny


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 6, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Okay I guess the more I look at the more it seems normal because right now (after doing something else) it looks uncanny


for me it's the opposite : the more i look at it, the more i see that IRL most people have longish midfaces


----------



## Esteban1997 (Nov 6, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> I was browsing the site of the modeling agency *WhyNotModels*, which is one of the most important italian agencies.
> I've noticed a minority of theese models are very ugly, and their only quality is having a low bodyFat and often light colored eyes
> 
> italiancel with terrible downward growth
> ...


I might be a model soon


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Nov 6, 2019)

yeah what a bunch of truecels this guy is deffo incel and dosent get pussy 24/7 or anything
http://www.whynotmodels.com/model/dan-andersson


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Nov 6, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> God fucking damn I wanna kill him so bad.
> Insanely long midface.
> Asians look awful when they have long midface. Whites can have long midface.


ngl asians look like legit aliens if their midface is long


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 6, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> ngl asians look like legit aliens if their midface is long
> View attachment 157829
> View attachment 157830


o


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 6, 2019)

I already debunked many times in some posts that MODEL mean good looking, no, they don't mean good looking or 6~7 PSL, the Models worshipped here like Chico, Jordan, Sean and Gandy are TOP TIER Models and the most paid in the industry.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Nov 7, 2019)

They all 185cm and above


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 7, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> imagine the halo from being a male model: "hello cutie do you know I'm a model?"
> furthermore all of theese models have a shit tons of followers on instagram even though they are ugly


10/10 status, and probably money


----------



## prgfromnl (Nov 7, 2019)

depends if you want to do commercial modeling or fashion modeling, I was offered to do commercial modeling for a dutch modeling company but I declined in the end

Commercial modeling - you earn around 120 euros for 2-3 hours work

Work as a host, promotional things, product presentations and things like that


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Nov 7, 2019)

minimum height if this agency ?


----------



## fobos (Nov 7, 2019)

All those ''subhumans'' you posted probably mog you to death.

lmao halo from being a catwalk model? You're gonna be seen as a faggot


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 7, 2019)

Just be tall and lean theory with decent bones so by these standards i can model jfl


----------



## leloucheREBORN (Dec 2, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Just be tall and lean theory with decent bones so by these standards i can model jfl


can you gimme some height bro?


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 2, 2019)

leloucheREBORN said:


> can you gimme some height bro?


He would be compromising himself if he even gave you an inch


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 2, 2019)

The black pill on models nobody want's to swallow is if you are over 6' and have normal growth and no acne/shit skin being under 10% bodyfat will make you look like one.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 2, 2019)

Pu33 said:


> The black pill on models nobody want's to swallow is if you are over 6' and have normal growth and no acne/shit skin being under 10% bodyfat will make you look like one.


legit


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> legit


it's true, no Model is 'unique' they are all just tall thin and have hair. Almost nobody has a bodyfat under 10% and even fewer are that lean without being a gymcell/roidcell This is why models smoke, purge,have eating disorders. It is really really fucking hard for the average person to have this low level of bodyfat. Most people I see when I go outside struggle to even have a bodyfat range in the teens. If nothing is recessed, no terrible asymmetries, reasonable to good eye area all one has to do is get very lean and you will be at least a PSL 5.

Inb4 some fuckwit tells me they are under 10% bodyfat because they can see their abs when in reality they are in the teens.


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> legit


This post is bringing back memories from when you larped about being signed to an agency the same day you made a thread about wanting to be one and most people instantly believed you lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 2, 2019)

Jagged0 said:


> This post is bringing back memories from when you larped about being signed to an agency the same day you made a thread about wanting to be one and most people instantly believed you lmao


jfl then someone exposed it and everyone did a 180°


Pu33 said:


> it's true, no Model is 'unique' they are all just tall thin and have hair. Almost nobody has a bodyfat under 10% and even fewer are that lean without being a gymcell/roidcell This is why models smoke, purge,have eating disorders. It is really really fucking hard for the average person to have this low level of bodyfat. Most people I see when I go outside struggle to even have a bodyfat range in the teens. If nothing is recessed, no terrible asymmetries, reasonable to good eye area all one has to do is get very lean and you will be at least a PSL 5.
> 
> Inb4 some fuckwit tells me they are under 10% bodyfat because they can see their abs when in reality they are in the teens.


i think i’m legit 9-11% bf. been skinny my whole life


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> jfl then someone exposed it and everyone did a 180°
> 
> i think i’m legit 9-11% bf. been skinny my whole life


Do you store a lot of face fat? If not and you do not have any deformities or are ethnic you are at least a 5 PSL, I have yet so a picture that proved otherwise.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 2, 2019)

Pu33 said:


> Do you store a lot of face fat? If not and you do not have any deformities or are ethnic you are at least a 5 PSL, I have yet so a picture that proved otherwise.


not a lot of fat and i’m white.


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 2, 2019)

streege said:


> that's what i was thinking tbh you mog him, he is a truecel
> View attachment 157789


midface of fucking death


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 3, 2019)

leloucheREBORN said:


> can you gimme some height bro?


Here take 2 inches son


----------



## spark (Dec 8, 2019)

streege said:


> so what's the point of doing it ?


They cope by pretending to be models.


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Here take 2 inches son


How much would you sell your two inches for?


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 8, 2019)

Jfl they mog most of the normies


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 8, 2019)

if u have prominent cheekbones you can model jfl


----------



## samm735 (Dec 8, 2019)

zygos and height all thats needed for catelog models. quite easy to become a low tier MM but its not really worth it from what ive heard about the pay


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 8, 2019)

samm735 said:


> zygos and height all thats needed for catelog models. quite easy to become a low tier MM but its not really worth it from what ive heard about the pay


yes but imagine the dopamine and status boost from saying you’re a part model


----------



## samm735 (Dec 8, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> yes but imagine the dopamine and status boost from saying you’re a part model


only real benefit i can see is the IG clout you'll get tbh.


----------



## cardiologist (Dec 12, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> ngl asians look like legit aliens if their midface is long
> View attachment 157829
> View attachment 157830


It's over for extraterrestrialcels.


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 12, 2019)

@toolateforme
rate this guy.
He looks like you tbh.


----------



## Idontknowlol (Dec 12, 2019)

>tfw have male model face
>tfw 5'9


----------



## cardiologist (Dec 12, 2019)

Idontknowlol said:


> >tfw have male model face
> >tfw 5'9


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 12, 2019)

modeling is about good filter and lighting, and jawline


----------



## spark (Dec 14, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> They all 185cm and above


They fraud 185 cm but both O'Pry and Barrett are shorter.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 14, 2019)

*THEY ALL MOG ME *


----------

